# Power Antenna Location



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

I have a 66 GTO and I am looking for exact measurements on where to drill the hole in the quarter for the power antenna. Pictures would be great if you have them. Appreciate the help, I don't wont to mess it up!


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

Maybe if someone had a66 with a power antenna could just measure from the edge of the trunk line and from the rear glass moulding? I really need the help. Thx


----------

